# Why does my Radio Shack SPL read Maximum when I plug in an Output Cable?



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

I am taking measurements with REW but have a small problem.

As soon as I plug in an RCA to 3.5mm jack cable into the output connecter the guage reads maximum. My PC still manages to get proper readings so I am curious as to why this is happening.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The PC input is carrying supply for a condenser mic. Try the other channel, sometimes the supply is only on one channel.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Same thing happens to my radioshack SPL meter, tried both left and right but still reads max..


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm planning on calibrating for the first time today. So I'm still reading up on everything but my RS SPL has a switch for SPL range... 80-70, 70-60, 60-50. I've noticed it the switch is set lower then the output volume the signal meter reads MAX. Could this be the issue?


----------

